# Cartoon series on the human body



## icantbelieve

Going back possibly 15 years here but does anyone remember a cartoon series about the workings of the human body. I'm nearly certain that is was french made but it was definitely in english. 
It showed kids initially doing what kids do but then once someone had cut their knee (or caught a cold etc) it then went inside the body showing what happened. 
It would be for young teens or so I reckon as all the proper scientific terms were used and it went into great detail about how the body fights infection etc. 
I reckon this would be a great tool for my kids as I can remember watching it and being glued to it, given that I was a non-stop outdoors playing football and climbing trees type kid it must have been good to keep me inside.


----------



## ClubMan

[broken link removed]?


----------



## Leo

I remember that, used to be on the Den. Lots of white blood cells rushing all over the place. Can't remember the name though... Wasn't the film "Osmosis Jones" based on the same style, might be worth checking out.


----------



## icantbelieve

You remember correctly Leo, however looking for osmosis jones related links on google proved fruitless. I'm a bit disapppointed that this was moved to shooting the breeze as its not a forum that gets too much interest and doesn't appear in the todays/new posts section which limits my chances of a response.
I'm not looking to chew the fat over who liked this program or why, I'm actually hoping to find the name so as to source dvd's as educational aids for my kids.


----------



## ZEGAR

I think I remember it.Was there an old guy in it with a long white beard and long white tunic...A bit like gandolf ????


----------



## icantbelieve

That's the one, I'm nearly certain that they used the same type of animation for a series of history cartoons as well.


----------



## MissRibena

Was it not called Something-of-"Life", like the Story of Life or something.  

I think it probably came from the same cartoon factory as Cities of Gold or Poll Position, although they were probably Japanese.

I can sing the theme tune for you if it's any help 

Rebecca


----------



## sun_sparks

Ah - you're right. Story of Life, I think! I can join in the singing!!!


----------



## gearoidmm

I think the show you're talking about is 'Il etait une fois... vie' or 'Once upon a time... life'.  Originally French Canadian made by a guy called Albert Barille.

He also made 2 other series 'Once upon a time.. space' about futuristic life and 'Once upon a time... man' which was about world history and all were in the same animation style.  Loved that show when I was young.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0284735/


----------



## ZEGAR

http://www.tvclassic.net/index.php3?id1=programs/hayoahaya/hayohaya.html


iS THIS THE OLD GUY


----------



## icantbelieve

Perfect, that's the one, typical of my luck and the french attitude I can find it in most languages but not english. Thanks again.
p.s. just found out that the home page of the makers allows downloads
http://www.procidis.com/


----------



## Cahir

I was only thinking about this cartoon the other day.  The episode I remember most was about red blood cells carrying oxygen bubbles on their backs.


----------

